
Rant: You're not paid to write code - MadRabbit
http://nikolay.rocks/2016-04-12-coffee-code-machine
======
_cairn
Interesting perspective and an enjoyable read, thanks OP.

------
J_Darnley
Well, duh! I'm not paid to do shit.

